# Sidedraught Induction, Manchester - July 08



## ThenewMendoza (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm slowly working my way through Manchester's neverending list of drains, almost as soon as I do one another, newer, bigger drain is discovered. I'm not complaining though, I really consider myself lucky to have so much underground stuff on my doorstep, and with a tip of the hat to those who have gone before me, I'll persevere.

Sidedraught Induction, discovered by the mighty drainor Siologen back in 2004 doesn't dissapoint, whatever else is being turned up in Manchester, especially recently, these often explored beauties still have a huge hold and excitement to the neophytes like me.










Limboing in, getting a cold shower on the way, you're confronted by a typical Manchester brick tunnel and before long you arrive at a marvellous chamber where the tunnel splits in two. The right hand tunnel is blocked by debris, so pushed for time I headed down the left hand side, to emerge in another single large tunnel.





Heading on in a pipe on the right hand side gives you a whiff of what lies beyond, a sewer overflow, another familiar feature of some of Manchester's drains and one that United Utilities are being plagued by the ten authorities to sort out. Manchester will eventually have clean rivers...eventually..

I carried on, past the side pipe to see what lay ahead, but after ten minutes or so of dull, concrete with added trip hazards and ever-deepening water I turned round, wary of the time and curious to explore the sidepipe. I'd told Bungle to send in the search party if I wasn't in touch by half nine and it was getting on for half eight without a picture taken.




A quick walk up the overflow pipe led to a massive concrete sewer, the noise was incredible as a hundred gallons of shit flies past every second, it sounds daft, but it's a never-ending river of filth and something to think about when you flush the loo!!









And then, I had to make my way out, back upstream, another limbo and another soaking under the grill, but it was well worth it!!

Mendo 

* Thanks to JD for pointing me in the right direction*


----------



## smileysal (Jul 11, 2008)

That place looks awesome. Love all the brickwork, and arches, even like the concrete part and i don't normally like concrete sections. love all the colours, and the pic with the two tunnels side by side.

Excellent pics, like these a lot. When can I go to this one? 

 Sal


----------



## sqwasher (Jul 11, 2008)

Superb pics as always TnM! You do love your drains don't you! Hard to pick a fave out cos they're all great but if i was pushed i'd say pic 2! Great lighting, great photo!


----------



## MD (Jul 11, 2008)

great pictures mate 
i love the brick work in the drains and sewers if it wasnt for you going down there i dont think id take a look myself!!! and miss it all
good work.
matt


----------



## Mr Sam (Jul 11, 2008)

here was me expecting to see a pair of webers 

looks good us Leicester lot really ought to see what lurks below us


----------



## Silverfox (Jul 11, 2008)

Your love of drains give me a wicked idea. Great pictures mate, you say soaked on the way in/out. Just how soaked are we talking?


----------



## BigLoada (Jul 11, 2008)

Great stuff man. You are lucky to live in such a location. There is sod all up here. Class pictures dude.


----------

